# hilfe muss bis morgen 9 uhr das bild fertig haben!und schaffe es nich!



## muffinmen (19. August 2008)

hallo  normalerweise habe ich kein problem mit flyern aber dieses mal habe ich es!

ich hab ein fertiges bild
600*829 diemenson
900 kb

das bild ist aber zu gross ich brauch es in din6
kein problem das bild aendern in photoshop
mit image size und canvas size und speichern
doch dann
wenn ich es speicher
und oeffne und man nur einmal hinzoomed kann man fast garnichts mehr erkennen an was kann das liegen?bitte helf mir


----------



## ink (19. August 2008)

Moin
Du hast es schon als 300dpi Image angelegt oder?
Hast du mal n Testdruck am örtlichen Drucker gemacht?
Was ist mit Beschnitt usw?
Ist der in den Maßen schon eingerechnet?

mfg


----------



## muffinmen (19. August 2008)

ehmmm
ich weis nich ganz was du meinst...soorry bin noch neuling...
also ich hab folgendes gemacht hab das bild 
in photoshop geofnet hab dan es in meine groesse gemacht und dann is es schlecht geworden also als ich das grosse bild zu nem kleinen gemacht hab ...oder is das normal?


----------



## ink (19. August 2008)

So erstmal um eine vernünftige Arbeitsbasis zu haben:
Beachte bitte die Netiquette (Punkt 15) bezüglich deiner durchgehenden Kleinschreibung.

So, wenn du öfter Flyer erstellst ist dir doch bestimmt bekannt, das Drucksachen (in diesem Fall) mit 300 dpi gedruckt werden.
Ergo sollte das Dokument damit erstellt worden sein.
Deine Problematik zeigt aber dass du es höchstwahrscheinlich in 72 dpi und RGB angelegt hat.
Das mit dem Beschnitt lassen wir dann mal unter diesen Umständen aussen vor.

Eigentlich sollte auch bei verkleinerten Images die Lesbarkeit gegeben sein.
Aber bei Pixelimages wird es zwangsläufig stufig wenn man reinscrollt.

Hast du mal n Probedruck an deinem Drucker gemacht?
Dann siehst du das Ergebnis...

mfg


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (19. August 2008)

Hi muffinmen,

deine Eile in allen Ehren. Aber man kann dir weitaus mehr helfen, wenn du in klaren Sätzen
inklusive Interpunktionen schreibst. Und wenn du dabei auch noch auf die hier übliche Groß-
und Kleinschreibung achtest, dürfte einer erfolgreicheren Hilfe nichts mehr im Wege stehen.

Ergänzend dazu empfehle ich dir, noch diesen Thread zu lesen. Danke.


----------



## cycovery (21. August 2008)

Wenn du das ganze in Photoshop resizest, mach einfach den Haken bei "resample" weg


----------

